
International RNG Day - kris-s
https://rngday.com
======
ryacko
The next RNG day should be selected deterministically using a random number
generator.

~~~
kris-s
That's how it works, next year it's February 28th.

------
petee
To appropriately celebrate this, shouldn't there also be a chance that it
could occur twice in a year? And to that point, also a chance it won't happen
at all?

~~~
kris-s
I think it's a tricky thing to define "appropriateness" in this context. A
sufficiently complete random generator could return a new universe. Which is
to say, ya gotta draw the line somewhere.

